# Derailleur Position?



## Frisbeek9 (May 8, 2009)

I have a 5 spd fastback with a derailleur when in 5th speed the cogs are parallel to the ground and not vertical like my other bikes. Is the chain too small to cause this? If not, How best to remedy this?

Thanks,
Gu


----------



## redline1968 (May 10, 2009)

there are two small screws on the side  of the derailer that adjusts for highest and lowest gear.


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 11, 2009)

*Bike Shop!!!*

You should take it too a shop before you make it under or over shift :eek:

If the wheel was re-spoked wrong or the derailler or frame is bent you might never align it properly....


----------

